# welches dateiformat unterstützt transparenz



## warcraft9105 (26. März 2008)

titel lesen danke


----------



## Navy (26. März 2008)

Wie wärs mit dem google-Format, die bieten hervorragende Transparenz bei ihren Ergebnissen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grafikformat
Transparenz wird normalerweise als Alphakanal bezeichnet.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. März 2008)

warcraft9105 hat gesagt.:


> titel lesen danke



Gross- und Kleinschreibung einhalten.  Danke.


----------



## Ex1tus (27. März 2008)

Da stellt sich mir die Frage ob es nicht schneller ginge, einfach bei Google, hier im Forum oder bei Wikipedia zu suchen. Da landet man doch sofort 7947 passende Treffer... Wobei sich mir eher die Frage stellt: Warum? Das ist doch auch nicht mit mehr Aufwand verbunden, eher mit weniger?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (29. März 2008)

Du meinst jetzt wohl die Transparenz in Photoshop, oder? Das einzige Format, das mir dabei einfällt ist .psd


----------



## Maik (29. März 2008)

Hi.


Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Du meinst jetzt wohl die Transparenz in Photoshop, oder? Das einzige Format, das mir dabei einfällt ist .psd


Oder das Grafikformat PNG.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (29. März 2008)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Oder das Grafikformat PNG.


Oder GIF. Oder TIFF. Oder SVG. Oder …


----------

